# ::Buh-bye Xmas $$$, Hello CCO & COACH!!::



## cutenurse2486 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey everyone! So...kinda did some major damage at the CCO & COACH, but I am super excited about my buys & I worked a bunch of overtime over the holidays...so I think I deserve to treat myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just wanted to share my goodies! 

(clickable images)

*CCO Haul*



 
MAC Strobe Liquid Lotion




MAC Mineralize Skinfinish - Blonde



 
MAC Powder Blush - Angel 
MAC Powder Blush - Blooming 
MAC Powder Blush - Cute 
MAC Powder Blush - X-Rocks




MAC Eyeshadow - Frisco
MAC Eyeshadow - Tete-A-Tint
MAC Eyeshadow - Digit



 
MAC 252 Brush 
MAC 249 Brush 
MAC 231 Brush 




MAC 134 Brush
MAC 150 Brush
MAC 192 Brush




MAC Dazzleglass - Steppin’ Out (I originally didn’t think I liked Dazzleglass…but now I see what all the hype is about…gorgeous!)
MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner SPF 15 - Pink Fish



 All My CCO goodies together!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*COACH HAUL*


 

 


Oh my goodness!! So in love with these!! I just adore the black & white bag, but it is too big for work, so I got the smaller green & gray one too...& that one was 50% off!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had too much fun!!

*Thanks for looking!!*
*



*


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice haul! Enjoy all your goodies.

I love the second Coach bag your brought


----------



## obscuria (Jan 12, 2010)

Which CCO is this?


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_Which CCO is this?_

 
Prime Outlets in Gulfport, MS.


----------



## n_c (Jan 12, 2010)

awesome haul!!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 12, 2010)

Great haul!!!


----------



## VAQTPIE (Jan 13, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## Boule (Jan 13, 2010)

Great haul! Enjoy your goodies! I love love love your Coach bags! We don't have Coach here in Canada


----------



## xJustgirlie (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh, do you have any idea how jealous I am about your haul?

Haha, I like the products and bags a lot!


----------



## nullified (Jan 13, 2010)

Ooo X-Rocks. Score!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks ya'll!!  It is pretty exciting!  Nothing like a good splurge!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 16, 2010)

Great haul!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Jan 16, 2010)

That is such an awesome haul


----------

